# Smoked Leg of Lamb - high or low temp?



## walt408

I'm getting ready to smoke my first leg of lamb. I have a small (3.2 pound) boneless leg defrosting. Later I will smoke a 7 pound bone-in leg of lamb.

What temperature should I smoke the lamb at in my WSM? Low (225*) or High (325*)?


----------



## ak1

I'm happy with low. Mind you I like my lamb rare, so I pull at 135-140.


----------



## jirodriguez

Yeah for smoking.... go low and slow. I like lamb either slow smoked, or grilled over mix of apple wood and hickory.


----------



## mballi3011

I pretty much smoke most of my meat between 230*-250* and I would take the lamb to maybe 140*-145* or so. Then let it rest in a cooler for maybe 30-45 minutes and then enjoy. Q-view please dont frorget it we are crazy about that stuff.


----------



## meateater

Apple and low and slow. Citrus is a great marinade for goat, sheep, lamb, speedgoat.


----------

